# 942 User Bug Reports for L282



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

The 282 release was a nice improvement for me.

Three items I've noticed cropped up, I believe during 282 betas:

1) Sometimes the 10-second jump back function gets stuck and video does not jump back - the same frame just bounces with each button press.

2) Audio takes as much as two seconds to become enabled after a 30 second forward jump or pause.

3) Sequential presses of pause continues to jump back to the frame where the first pause occurred, if the pause presses are within about 1-2 seconds of each other.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Starting a thread now that L282 has spooled. Please either use this thread or create a "BUG REPORT L282" thread to post bug reports that you see.

Mike J


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok, good stuff. But why do we call the Subject "... and Beyond" if a new thread is created each release! :-(

I think its time to get back to listing the bugs that are fixed, outstanding, denied, etc. in each release. Anyone interested? I'll help out.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

MrC said:


> I think its time to get back to listing the bugs that are fixed, outstanding, denied, etc. in each release. Anyone interested? I'll help out.


There is a list of the software revisions, what was fixed (or not) and what was broken here: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/331 BobaBird is the keeper of the list and requested some help with it a while back. He has a e-mail link at the bottom of the page. Shoot him a note if you're interested.

About the subject...I guess I did it that way because that's the way Mark did it and I'm only taking care of his forum while he's busy. You're right. We don't really need "and Beyond." (even though there wasn't a new thread for L281.)


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks Mike. Still looking for help, I also accept PMs. I want to get the bugs exposed to help make sure they get attention but I also want to give credit when they are resolved.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Got the L282 update last night. Noticed one thing immediately this morning. We always have the "Dolby Digital" set on "PCM Only" to counteract the constant volume level changes between channels. However, my audio unit (Optical from 942 to a BOSE) is showing Dolby on all applicable channels while my option is still set to "PCM Only".


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an optical connection from my 942 to my receiver and have my audio output on the 942 set to Dolby Digital. I recorded Smallville last night on my OTA WB channel and experienced the very same audio drop outs I experienced prior to the software upgrade.

Also, I am still missing my OTA guide information for the same WB channel. Since those were my only two problems, I see absolutely no difference or improvement with the new software over the old.

:nono2:  :nono2:


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

srrobinson2 said:


> I have an optical connection from my 942 to my receiver and have my audio output on the 942 set to Dolby Digital. I recorded Smallville last night on my OTA WB channel and experienced the very same audio drop outs I experienced prior to the software upgrade.
> 
> Also, I am still missing my OTA guide information for the same WB channel. Since those were my only two problems, I see absolutely no difference or improvement with the new software over the old.
> 
> :nono2:  :nono2:


My recoreding of Smallville last night via OTA had no audio drop-outs which I consider a substantial improvement for me. My guide data is fine with all my channels including my WB except that I still don't get them for my UPN station (I had them until a few software releases back).


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I previously reported a problem when there were audio gaps. There would be 7 seconds of audio and then 2 seconds of silence, 7 seconds audio, 2 seconds silence. This is still a problem in 282!

Actually the problem is worse in 282. When I rebooted the receiver with 281 the audio gaps would go away for a bit. Now with 282 the gaps are there immediately. This happens with both live and recorded shows.

I tried a variety of different channels and recordings to better understand what was happening. When I would hear a gap I'd rewind the DVR and play the second again. The gap didn't appear in the same place so I know it wasn't part of the original signal.

After a half hour of testing the gaps seemed to go away. I don't know what special thing I did but the last thing I watched before the gaps went away was to tune to a live HDNet show.

This audio gap bug is a deal breaker for me. If it took Dish 2 months to fix the last version how long will it take to fix this one? I really regret giving Dish a try and this is with less of two weeks of service!


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Another audio problem I was having was that output on Toslink was out of sync from audio from HDMI. L282 makes them much closer but they are still out of sync. Playing both outputs is like being in an echo chamber.

Toslink was about a half second off before and now it's more like a tenth of a second. Better, but still broken. :nono2:


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

First night's usage I had no audio problems. 30 second advance worked well. Really experienced no significant problems. Did notice on Smallville during fast moving scene changes that there was a visible composite of boxes that make up the overall picture (sorry not sure what the term is). That was only on Smallville, other programs seemed ok. Animated images seemed smoother to me, but that might have just been me.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

voripteth said:


> This audio gap bug is a deal breaker for me. If it took Dish 2 months to fix the last version how long will it take to fix this one? I really regret giving Dish a try and this is with less of two weeks of service!


What do they say when you call? Isn't something like that covered under warranty? Sounds like a bad unit to me.
Tom in TX


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

My EPG don't go all the way over to the right side of my screen. Maybe it has always been that way, but I just now noticed it.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> What do they say when you call? Isn't something like that covered under warranty? Sounds like a bad unit to me.
> Tom in TX


I talked to a service rep for about an hour without much help. He finally said the 942 techs would call me back within 48 hours. I told them that I worked and that they needed to call me in the evening. Of course the techs called two days later around noon and left a message with an extension number.

I called the number only to discover that the menu system didn't allow the entry of extension numbers! I waited 15 mintues for a tech and gave him the extension number. He tried to connect me and told me "They're too busy. They will call you back within 48 hours." This of course thrilled me to no end.

How in the world was Dish rated #1 is customer satisfaction? :nono2:


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

voripteth said:


> I talked to a service rep for about an hour without much help. He finally said the 942 techs would call me back within 48 hours. How in the world was Dish rated #1 is customer satisfaction? :nono2:


On October 29th I talked to an Advanced Tech Rep and they said they would have somebody from the Engineering group call me within 48 hours. They took my home, office and cell #'s. I'm still waiting.........


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

voripteth said:


> How in the world was Dish rated #1 is customer satisfaction? :nono2:


They weren't, at least not in 2005. Not only were they beaten by DirecTV, but also two cable companies (Wide Open West and Cox).

I've generally found Dish tech support to be quite helpful, but not always on the first try. It sometimes takes a couple of spins of the "CSR roulette" wheel to find a rep that is both helpful and knowledgeable. If you get stuck with a dud, simply say: "I'm sorry I can't hear you, ... hello ... hello ... click"

If you need to get a call back, why not give them your cell phone number, so you don't miss the call?


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Bichon said:


> If you need to get a call back, why not give them your cell phone number, so you don't miss the call?


I did. They didn't use it.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> My recoreding of Smallville last night via OTA had no audio drop-outs which I consider a substantial improvement for me. My guide data is fine with all my channels including my WB except that I still don't get them for my UPN station (I had them until a few software releases back).


Actually, after I re-scanned to see if that would help with my lost UPN guide data, I found that I lost the guide data on another channel. I was hoping that this update would get the guide data back for the one channel I lost a few updates back (WOR-DT UPN 9 NY). Not only didn't I get this one back, I now lost WCBS-DT NY's guide data too. Well Dish it's supposed to be one step back to get to steps ahead. This is two steps back, hopefully you get this fixed before I had too much and decide to leave.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Bichon said:


> If you need to get a call back, why not give them your cell phone number, so you don't miss the call?


See my note above; no call back on three optional phone numbers.

By the way, I just watched a recording of Tuesday nigh's "Boston Legal" and the right side pixelation was as bad as ever. So was Sunday night's HD broadcast of "Rome".


----------



## larryw33 (Jul 22, 2005)

I still have no EPG data for my OTA stations. My DMA is Shreveport, LA. (My 921 had it a good while back)

Every show I want to record in HD OTA is done by creating manual timers. The bug I see happens when there is currently no active recording of OTA channels. If I am viewing an OTA channel and wish to hit the Record button, I am prompted that by doing so, that the list of previously created manual timers will be skipped. I said ok once before and later had to manually go back in to each timer and select "Restore". The only way to record what I was currently viewing without screwing these non-related timers is to go create a one time manual timer which catches the show I was viewing.

I am assuming this is a known bug. If not, what sense does it make to screw up already set up timers because you want to record a current channel? 

If my EPG was working for OTA, I wouldn't have this problem, would I?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

larryw33 said:


> Every show I want to record in HD OTA is done by creating manual timers. The bug I see happens when there is currently no active recording of OTA channels. If I am viewing an OTA channel and wish to hit the Record button, I am prompted that by doing so, that the list of previously created manual timers will be skipped. I said ok once before and later had to manually go back in to each timer and select "Restore". The only way to record what I was currently viewing without screwing these non-related timers is to go create a one time manual timer which catches the show I was viewing.


I had exactly this same bug, but because of the circumstances it occured in had not previously reported it as such. I do get OTA guide (not all available digital channels, though), but one time I attempted to record a 'digital service' program in progress, only to be told I had to disable (skip) all my timers.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I've finally been able to spend a bit of time with L282. I was one of the few that generally had no major issues with L281. Now under L282 I am noticing a persistent audio sync problem. Audio seems to be advanced from the video which causes a noticeable lip-sync problem. It is apparent on all channels (HD and SD) and on both tuners but seems worse on the OTA tuner (both analog and DTV). The only good news is that all three audio outputs on the 942 seem to be in sync (SPIDIF/Optical, HDMI and analog/RCA jacks.) In comparison, my 811's audio is spot-on with the video on both satellite and OTA. This problem is new to me under 282. I did not notice it under 281.

My other observation of this release so far is that the right-side blocking issue seems to be reduced on live TV, but is much worse on playback of recordings (even on recordings made after 282.)

I've also noticed the green-line issue when using the partial zoom screen mode on an analog OTA channel has been fixed.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone else experienced the return of the caller ID display delay after a period of time running 2.82?
When I initially took the DL it worked great like before 281. But after a few days its back to the third/4th ring again.

Phil


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Mine is still coming up after the second ring


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

lakebum431 said:


> Mine is still coming up after the second ring


Mine also.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

elbyj said:


> Got the L282 update last night. Noticed one thing immediately this morning. We always have the "Dolby Digital" set on "PCM Only" to counteract the constant volume level changes between channels. However, my audio unit (Optical from 942 to a BOSE) is showing Dolby on all applicable channels while my option is still set to "PCM Only".


I also noted an improvement in when the phone number appeared on the screen. It is now happening after the second ring.

However, need to know if anyone else has noticed a settings issue with the "Dolby Digital" option. See me above earlier comment.

Thanks much


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Post Edit


----------



## kcook01 (Mar 2, 2004)

I have not been able to lock ABC HD (31) OTA in St Louis since the latest release. I have a signal strength of 89 but it will not lock. 

My 921 uses the same feed off the antennae and no problems??????????????


----------



## lnyoung (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone else seen this?

942 is in single mode. Watching an analog program, with an HD program in PIP. Sound is normal. Switch PIP to bring HD program to the front. Then switch back to analog. There is no sound on the analog. Must go up or down channel, then back to bring analog sound back.

Tried all Dolby/PCM sound modes and problem still occured.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't know if this is specific to L282 because I can't go back to L281 to check. L282 does fix the Standby problem where one TV1 timer would cancel the "other type of TV1" recording, but this repeats some of the same odd behavior. With a TV1 (OTA or Sat) recording in progress, but time delayed, use the Guide, Browse, ... to get the "other type" of TV1 tuner and hit Record and OK the TV1 selection (when needed). If the initial recording is NOT time delayed, the 2nd TV1 recording begins silently in the background and doesn't "change the channel". If the initial recording was not Live TV, that recording ends, the channel gets changed to the "new" channel, and the 942 is confused about the 1st TV1 recording. If you display My Recordings, only one "Active Recording" is displayed -the 1st has ended. If you display Daily Schedule and cursor up, you find an entry that is neither Rec, Skip, time, ... - just blank. If you display the guide, both channels show "Recording" icons. Both of those icons disappear when the "new TV1" recording stops. 

I get this in Dual mode when both recordings are started with TV1 remote. Start recording some sat channel, back up 10 seconds so you aren't live, Browse/Guide to highlight some OTA channel, hit record and OK the "Remainder of Program". Besides stopping the original recording, the title of the Daily Schedule entries don't match their recording and other weird things with the wrong program name. It doesn't let you restart the canceled recording - "Recording in progress". 

The problem doesn't happen if you hit Select on the 2nd channel and then hit Record. Then, the first recording continues fine, but you can't get back to the time delayed point you were at without Fast Fwd to there.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

lnyoung said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> 942 is in single mode. Watching an analog program, with an HD program in PIP. Sound is normal. Switch PIP to bring HD program to the front. Then switch back to analog. There is no sound on the analog. Must go up or down channel, then back to bring analog sound back.
> 
> Tried all Dolby/PCM sound modes and problem still occured.


Do you have L282? This was the major audio issue that was supposed to be fixed with the new software!


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

lnyoung said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> 942 is in single mode. Watching an analog program, with an HD program in PIP. Sound is normal. Switch PIP to bring HD program to the front. Then switch back to analog. There is no sound on the analog. Must go up or down channel, then back to bring analog sound back.


By Analog do you mean Analog OTA? I was able to replicate this once by having an Analog OTA channel full screen and a HD satellite channel in PIP. I swapped to the HD and then back to the Analog OTA and the audio went away. I swapped again to HD and back to analog OTA and I was able to get the audio back. Since doing that, I haven't been able to replicate again. Maybe this was just a glitch?


----------



## lnyoung (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> By Analog do you mean Analog OTA? I was able to replicate this once by having an Analog OTA channel full screen and a HD satellite channel in PIP. I swapped to the HD and then back to the Analog OTA and the audio went away. I swapped again to HD and back to analog OTA and I was able to get the audio back. Since doing that, I haven't been able to replicate again. Maybe this was just a glitch?


Definitely analog OTA, L282 loaded.

Apparently then you were able to duplicate the problem I saw and this needs to be added to the L282 bug list?


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

kcook01 said:


> I have not been able to lock ABC HD (31) OTA in St Louis since the latest release. I have a signal strength of 89 but it will not lock.
> 
> My 921 uses the same feed off the antennae and no problems??????????????


I have also lost my ABC digital in Medford Oregon its not HD but its digital and my 811 picks it up?


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

I've already noted both here and to Dish Network that my picture is significantly more pixelated with L282 than L281, but now I see that I have even worse HD PQ. Last night I watched HBOHD recordings of "Meet The Fockers" and "Rome", and both of them experienced momentary freezes in picture and audio--like when a DVD player switches layers, about a full second in time. Other times there would be an audio dropout of about the length of a word or two. Just as nerve-wracking was the temporary "stuttering" of the picture during motion scenes, where the video looked more like an old streaming video on a computer. On Saturday afternoon I was assured that an Engineering person from Dish would call me within 48 hours. I've had about a bellyful of Dish. As much as I hate Comcast, I'm going to go next door tonight and watch my neighbor's digital cable and HD and ask him how the experience has been so far.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

larryw33 said:


> I still have no EPG data for my OTA stations. My DMA is Shreveport, LA. (My 921 had it a good while back)
> 
> Every show I want to record in HD OTA is done by creating manual timers. The bug I see happens when there is currently no active recording of OTA channels. If I am viewing an OTA channel and wish to hit the Record button, I am prompted that by doing so, that the list of previously created manual timers will be skipped. I said ok once before and later had to manually go back in to each timer and select "Restore". The only way to record what I was currently viewing without screwing these non-related timers is to go create a one time manual timer which catches the show I was viewing.
> 
> ...


Had exactly the same problem with no OTA program guide after L281 here in Los Angeles. Three calls to Tech Support did not solve it. Out of frustration I pushed the guide button several times. Voila! On push #2 all OTA guide data magically appeared! Now whenever I turn off the 942 I have to cycle the guide button twice to get OTA data back. Don't know why it works but you might want to try it.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> ...The only good news is that all three audio outputs on the 942 seem to be in sync (SPIDIF/Optical, HDMI and analog/RCA jacks.)


I'm surprised by this since it is one of my complaints. If you play the Optical (toslink) and the HDMI at the same time they are perfectly in sync? On my 942 it sounds like an echo chamber!

I spoke with a 942 engineer on the phone over the weekend and he claimed that syncing the two audio outputs was extremely difficult and not to expect a fix for it any time soon if ever.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> Do you have L282? This was the major audio issue that was supposed to be fixed with the new software!


I spoke with a 942 engineer over the weekend and he said they discovered another audio bug that 'only affected a few systems'. He was talking about the audio skipping that I reported earlier in this thread. He also mentioned that there were other audio bugs they were still working on.

The good news is he also said they planned to have another update fixing these bugs before the end of the year. Hopefully we can provide a detailed list of bugs so they can squash 'em good!


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> On Saturday afternoon I was assured that an Engineering person from Dish would call me within 48 hours.


Sadly I never got any action from Dish calling techical support. They only returned a call once and never tried my optional numbers. On the positive side I DID get a call from 942 engineers based on posts on this board.



SteveinDanville said:


> I've had about a bellyful of Dish. As much as I hate Comcast, I'm going to go next door tonight and watch my neighbor's digital cable and HD and ask him how the experience has been so far.


I know exactly how you feel. After seeing the audio gap bug after the 282 update I did some research on Comcast. Sadly it looks like their DVRs are about as buggy as the 942. Crashes, skipping audio, laggy performance and a horrific UI are reported in mulitple threads. Just ask him about using the search function on his Motorola Box for a sample of UI horror.

After to talking to a few 942 engineers I am convinced that they are working hard to fix these problems. I'm going to stick with them at least to the end of the year.


----------



## Avsfan33 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a new bug with 282
In single mode, if I select a PIP channel using Browse, when selecting a channel to watch using the EPG, the PIP window shows up when the new channel is selected.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

voripteth said:


> After seeing the audio gap bug after the 282 update I did some research on Comcast. Sadly it looks like their DVRs are about as buggy as the 942. Crashes, skipping audio, laggy performance and a horrific UI are reported in mulitple threads. Just ask him about using the search function on his Motorola Box for a sample of UI horror.


I had a HD Motorola box from Comcast. Every time I switched channels people would turn blue! I constantly had to turn color correction on and off thru my Panny to compensate until I switched to Component. Basically the DVI out on the Motorola was a POS.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

NTIMID8 said:


> Has anyone else experienced the return of the caller ID display delay after a period of time running 2.82?
> When I initially took the DL it worked great like before 281. But after a few days its back to the third/4th ring again.
> 
> Phil


Yes. The first time or 2 after the download it was quick, like right after the 1st ring. Now it's between 3 and 4 rings again.


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

robglasser said:


> Yes. The first time or 2 after the download it was quick, like right after the 1st ring. Now it's between 3 and 4 rings again.


Mine wasn't even quick right after the download. This feature is practically useless now. Before L281 it was perfect for me.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

I have three timers for Sunday evenings on HBO-HD: Rome(New), Curb your Enthusiasm(New), and Extras(All). Extras was a repeat, so I set that event to skipped. Rome and Curb recorded okay, and Extras wasn't recorded. Everything as expected. Except that Meet the Fockers, which started on HBO-HD right after Extras, _was _recorded, and I never created a timer to record that event!

This seems to be new in 282; I don't remember seeing this behavior with 281. I suppose randomly recorded events are an improvement over timers that should have fired but didn't.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Moridin said:


> I suppose randomly recorded events are an improvement over timers that should have fired but didn't.


Unless that randomly recorded event is "ABBA: The Movie". I got a phone call a work from my wife "I didn't know you were into ABBA :lol: ". I'm not sure she believed my random timer explanation. I better not get any ABBA CDs for Christmas!


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm now seeing delayed caller id popups again. Was initially very responsive (2nd ring), but now takes 3-4 rings.


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

OK... so some things are indeed better with L282; however OTA has gotten much worse. All HD locals were working great with L229. Signal got much weaker with L289/281 to a point of ABC in Dallas breaking up about every five minutes. Now, with L282, ABC is completely unwatchable and the others have regular breakups. DISH, your software upgrades took about 50% of what I watch away from me.... please fix it now or give me HD networks over satellite, not just CBS!!!! Any ideas how I can boost the ABC signal? It bounces back and forth between 0 andf 70... with L229 it used to be in the high 80s.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

johnstred said:


> OK... so some things are indeed better with L282; however OTA has gotten much worse. All HD locals were working great with L229. Signal got much weaker with L289/281 to a point of ABC in Dallas breaking up about every five minutes. Now, with L282, ABC is completely unwatchable and the others have regular breakups. DISH, your software upgrades took about 50% of what I watch away from me.... please fix it now or give me HD networks over satellite, not just CBS!!!! Any ideas how I can boost the ABC signal? It bounces back and forth between 0 andf 70... with L229 it used to be in the high 80s.


Try repointing your antenna. I had to re-point mine by over 30 degrees after the leaves started falling. Now my OTAs are fully back in business.


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Try repointing your antenna. I had to re-point mine by over 30 degrees after the leaves started falling. Now my OTAs are fully back in business.


I will try that... however, here in Dallas the leaves have not fallen yet. Also, the issues started parallel to the upgrades - to the day!


----------



## CarlosV (Sep 2, 2005)

I noticed the zoom mode indocation when switching from SD to HD or HD to SD shows the previous mode and not the one being used. If guide, menu, browse or a channel change within a channel with the wrong indication updates the indicator to what it should be.

Example, watching SCIFI in partial stretch switch to TNTHD, it displays partial stretch even though it is displayed in normal mode. Hit browse and it updates the indication to normal. Sounds like somone forgot to do a buffer update?

Carlos


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been hearing the audio sync problems for a while on the 942 and I recently observed that the sync CHANGES during a program! It can be in sync one moment and then lose sync only to later wander back in.

Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

johnstred said:


> I will try that... however, here in Dallas the leaves have not fallen yet. Also, the issues started parallel to the upgrades - to the day!


I've noticed that the signal/noise ratio on channels that were strong before have remained strong. The numbers for the weaker signals have dipped. That said, since 282 it seems that I'm not dropping as much despite the lower numbers. Can't say for sure if it is L280/1/2 or local weather patterns which started rolling in approx the same time. I am REALLY looking forward to HD locals over the dish.

Noticed today the top reflector arm of my cm4248 slipped down, re-extended it and now am seeing approx the same numbers as before L280. Coincidently, the weather improved. So ... it looks like I've found the cause of my weakened signal and can't necessarily blame the software.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

voripteth said:


> I've been hearing the audio sync problems for a while on the 942 and I recently observed that the sync CHANGES during a program! It can be in sync one moment and then lose sync only to later wander back in.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?


Actually, yes. I was playing back The Pit and the Pendulum recorded from MonstersHD, and the sync was correct. About an hour into the playback, there was a video abberation of some sort, and after that the audio was preceding the video by over a full second. I pressed skip back a couple times to reach the point at which things took a turn for the worse, but it didn't happen again; the sync was correct all the way through the end of the movie. Seems like a bug in trying to freeze a frame of audio or video to bring the audio and video streams back into sync if their presentation timestamps drift too far apart.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am beginning to think the sync problem maybe related to the 942 itself. Maybe it is a software problem. How many people are experiencing this with the 811 and the 921? Maybe someone should do a poll on this to see if we can isolate it just to the 942.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm positive it's a software problem. I can replay a section that was out of sync and it comes back into sync. This means it was recorded correctly but replayed incorrectly.

I've also started to see the audio gap bug show up more frequently of late. There is no disruption in the picture but there is a second of silence that repeats ever few seconds. I can rewind and the audio gap is in a different place.

I've recently seen another type of gap and I'm not sure if it's in the video feed or the playback. In this case both the picture and audio disappear for a moment. I didn't try a replay to see if it happens all the time. I'll try that tonight. Has anyone else seen this type of gap?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

voripteth said:


> I'm positive it's a software problem. I can replay a section that was out of sync and it comes back into sync. This means it was recorded correctly but replayed incorrectly.
> 
> I've also started to see the audio gap bug show up more frequently of late. There is no disruption in the picture but there is a second of silence that repeats ever few seconds. I can rewind and the audio gap is in a different place.
> 
> I've recently seen another type of gap and I'm not sure if it's in the video feed or the playback. In this case both the picture and audio disappear for a moment. I didn't try a replay to see if it happens all the time. I'll try that tonight. Has anyone else seen this type of gap?


It really sounds like you have a bad receiver.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

voripteth said:


> I'm positive it's a software problem. I can replay a section that was out of sync and it comes back into sync. This means it was recorded correctly but replayed incorrectly.
> 
> I've also started to see the audio gap bug show up more frequently of late. There is no disruption in the picture but there is a second of silence that repeats ever few seconds. I can rewind and the audio gap is in a different place.
> 
> I've recently seen another type of gap and I'm not sure if it's in the video feed or the playback. In this case both the picture and audio disappear for a moment. I didn't try a replay to see if it happens all the time. I'll try that tonight. Has anyone else seen this type of gap?


I have the same issue now with L282; didn't have it before.


----------



## z0x1c (Nov 17, 2005)

My 942 reboots frequently when I change resolutions. I can always change the resolution immediately following the reboot, but the problem inevitably returns within the next several mode changes.

The problem impacts me several times a day because I choose resolutions appropriate for my 4:3 HDTV. This problem actually began in L280, and it has become quite annoying.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine will reboot if I attempt to enter the local channels menu.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

z0x1c said:


> My 942 reboots frequently when I change resolutions. I can always change the resolution immediately following the reboot, but the problem inevitably returns within the next several mode changes.
> 
> The problem impacts me several times a day because I choose resolutions appropriate for my 4:3 HDTV. This problem actually began in L280, and it has become quite annoying.


The reboot problem with changing resolutions started with L280 and the addition of that silly confirmation popup. It is that timed popup that is causing the crashes.


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

If I switch to a OTA that does not have signal and then try to change channels to a sat. channel it will not show a picture. I then change back to another digital ota channel and same thing, signal but no picture. I have to enter the installation screen and get the sat. signal up and go back, then sometimes I still won't have a picture. Most of the other screw ups are gone, the ones that I had anyway.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> It really sounds like you have a bad receiver.


It may be 'bad' but the 942 engineers think it's a software problem.


----------



## paulo (Nov 16, 2005)

> If I switch to a OTA that does not have signal and then try to change channels to a sat. channel it will not show a picture.


I'm seeing this problem as well. If I recall correctly, this was a known bug in all versions of the software used for the Model 6000.

I am generally NOT seeing the blocky pixellation problem on recorded material. However, I did see it on one program I recorded. I see elsewhere in this thread (or perhaps in another thread) speculation this is caused by lowered signal strength at the time of recording. As it happens the problem program was recorded during a very heavy rain storm. I have no idea if that was the cause, but I thought I'd pass along the data point.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

I have been reading all the reports concerning OTA issues with the 942 and I have smiled since I was not experiencing any until this last week, which was after the L282 download. I am seeing pixelations on all the local OTA channels and periodic drop of volume on the locals. I know it is not my OTA attenna since all the stations are in the 85-99 signal range. I sure hope they determine this is a software issue and get a fix. While they are working on that they can fix the Dolby/PCM option also.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

My program guide on 16x9 tv does not go alway to the right. It stops at about the same distance from the right as the video in the preview video does. Should the guide go all the way to the right side of screen?


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

DRJDAN said:


> My program guide on 16x9 tv does not go alway to the right. It stops at about the same distance from the right as the video in the preview video does. Should the guide go all the way to the right side of screen?


My guide goes all the way to the right. However, it cuts off the bottom of the screen. I think that this is another reason for E* to put screen size and position controls on the 942.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

DRJDAN said:


> My program guide on 16x9 tv does not go alway to the right. It stops at about the same distance from the right as the video in the preview video does. Should the guide go all the way to the right side of screen?


After calibrating my display with a DVD test pattern and also a 1080i test pattern through the 942, the guide does not go all the way to the right. It lines up just past the right edge of the preview window with solid background color between the end of the guide and the right edge of the screen. The guide does extend all the way to the bottom of the screen.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

voripteth said:


> I'm positive it's a software problem. I can replay a section that was out of sync and it comes back into sync. This means it was recorded correctly but replayed incorrectly.
> 
> I've also started to see the audio gap bug show up more frequently of late. There is no disruption in the picture but there is a second of silence that repeats ever few seconds. I can rewind and the audio gap is in a different place.
> 
> I've recently seen another type of gap and I'm not sure if it's in the video feed or the playback. In this case both the picture and audio disappear for a moment. I didn't try a replay to see if it happens all the time. I'll try that tonight. Has anyone else seen this type of gap?


I've seen the out of sync problem too. I can correct that usually by powering off the unit and powering it back on again.

Yes, I am experiencing the audio gap/dropout with L282.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

srrobinson2 said:


> I've seen the out of sync problem too. I can correct that usually by powering off the unit and powering it back on again.
> 
> Yes, I am experiencing the audio gap/dropout with L282.


I recently started having a problem with audio being out of synch with video on certain OTA channels. Based on your post, I unplugged the 942, then plugged it back in. The sound is now in synch! Thanks


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have noticed NO MORE Audio synch problems with the Voom channels this last week. It works as it is supposed to and I didn't even unplug it to make it work. 

What ever Dish did I sure am enjoying the Rave channel again.


----------



## dboreham (Nov 26, 2005)

You guys are lucky with these minor hassles. My L282 942 (brand new)
worked for 5 mins then went into a cycle of death where it reboots,
acquires sat signal, displays a picture for a few seconds, then reboots again.

Strangely, if I disconnect the sat feed cable it stays up, no rebooting.

The diagnostic counters page shows OS watchdog events rising steadily.

Its sickness seemed to arise right after echostar enabled voom on my account,
but that could be a coincidence. Right now it's stuck on discovery HD. I get to 
see 20-second segments of whatever show is playing between the reboots !


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

dboreham, Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s 

Please give us some more details on your setup - dishes, switches and the like. It sounds like you're having a switch problem, but we need some more info.


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

dboreham said:


> You guys are lucky with these minor hassles. My L282 942 (brand new)
> worked for 5 mins then went into a cycle of death where it reboots,
> acquires sat signal, displays a picture for a few seconds, then reboots again.
> 
> ...


I had the same exact thing happen to me on two separate 942's, twice. Took forever to get out of the cycle. Tech support was no help at all, did you get it corrected?


----------



## dboreham (Nov 26, 2005)

jcm.oo said:


> I had the same exact thing happen to me on two separate 942's, twice. Took forever to get out of the cycle. Tech support was no help at all, did you get it corrected?


Well I'm only a few days into the support call cycle. 
But no, no resolution yet. I'm in the 'the engineers will
call you back within 48 hours' state right now. 
To be honest it'd be better if they e-mailed me, but
they didn't make that offer.


----------



## dboreham (Nov 26, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> dboreham, Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s
> 
> Please give us some more details on your setup - dishes, switches and the like. It sounds like you're having a switch problem, but we need some more info.


It doesn't feel like a switch problem (the receiver passes the switch check
before it goes on to enter its crashing state). Also I have another receiver:
a 625 that works perfectly on the same RF front end (a Dish1000 : and yes
I've tried switching the receivers between the two ports). 
One think I did notice is that the 942 once it goes into the rebooting state,
does seem to bugger up the switch. I need to completely power down
the LNBF/switch assembly before the 625 will work properly, post
the 942 crashing.

Anyway, the setup is Dish1000 pointed at 110/119/129. While the 942
is misbehaving I have run a cable out to the dish site that has no 
midspan connectors and is nice shiny new RG-6 off the spool, just to be
sure there are no cable issues.

BTW I am a software developer by day so I have tried a few things
that I thought might make a difference including the 'reset to factory
defaults' option; changing the output aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3;
using component outputs rather than HDMI; replacing the separator;
connecting the receiver's power to a rather large and expensive
UPS that we have here for our computers. If it will help I also have
a rubber chicken here in the office that I can hold over the unit.
(often that works for bugs in the software we write 

Any help would be most welcome. Let me know if I can supply any more
info.


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

dboreham said:


> Well I'm only a few days into the support call cycle.
> But no, no resolution yet. I'm in the 'the engineers will
> call you back within 48 hours' state right now.
> To be honest it'd be better if they e-mailed me, but
> they didn't make that offer.


Thats the same thing they did to me, but they never called me back. This is what I did and work all 4 times-eventually anyway. I unplugged both tuners, then turned on the receiver. Then I did a switch test with the sat unplugged, let it fail, then went back the the signal screen. Then I plugged in the tuners one at a time, and did a switch test between the two. Once they both were in I did another switch test. Eventually I got it to work, doing some combination of turning it on with out the tuners plugged into the sat. It took some time to get it to work on the second one, I kind of had to play with it.


----------



## dboreham (Nov 26, 2005)

jcm.oo said:


> Thats the same thing they did to me, but they never called me back. This is what I did and work all 4 times-eventually anyway. I unplugged both tuners, then turned on the receiver. Then I did a switch test with the sat unplugged, let it fail, then went back the the signal screen. Then I plugged in the tuners one at a time, and did a switch test between the two. Once they both were in I did another switch test. Eventually I got it to work, doing some combination of turning it on with out the tuners plugged into the sat. It took some time to get it to work on the second one, I kind of had to play with it.


Excellent. I'm going to go fetch the rubber chicken and try that out...


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

dboreham said:


> Excellent. I'm going to go fetch the rubber chicken and try that out...


dboreham, check your PM and I will see what we can do.


----------



## dboreham (Nov 26, 2005)

dboreham said:


> Excellent. I'm going to go fetch the rubber chicken and try that out...


No joy. This time I also tried using tv2 and for good measure I carted
the 942 into the same room as the 625 and plugged it into the very same
coax connector that works perfectly for the 625. Same symptoms. Still
unresponsive to the remote once a signal is being decoded, and 
watchdog times out resulting in a cold boot. Repeat, rinse, recycle...


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

I hit a new problem this weekend that I'd never before encountered. I was watching a DVR event under the following conditions: nothing was being recorded, there were no timers set to fire (at least, not for the remainder of the day), and there was no remote activity. Roughly two-thirds through the event, the 942 rebooted. When it came back up, I was able to choose Resume on the same event and playback proceeded normally from the point of the reboot. I started the event over to see if the same thing would happen, but there was no reboot the second time.

Has anyone else experienced spontaneous reboots with nothing going on other than an event playback?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Moridin said:


> I hit a new problem this weekend that I'd never before encountered. I was watching a DVR event under the following conditions: nothing was being recorded, there were no timers set to fire (at least, not for the remainder of the day), and there was no remote activity. Roughly two-thirds through the event, the 942 rebooted. When it came back up, I was able to choose Resume on the same event and playback proceeded normally from the point of the reboot. I started the event over to see if the same thing would happen, but there was no reboot the second time.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced spontaneous reboots with nothing going on other than an event playback?


Quick brownout maybe? The 942 will reboot if someone sneezes at the power company.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Quick brownout maybe? The 942 will reboot if someone sneezes at the power company.


Not unless my UPS has gone bad. The 942's extreme sensitivity to power fluctuations is why I bought yet another UPS. The chirping from all of the things when the power goes out drives my cats insane.

Now that I think on it, though, the power injector for the DPP44 is not on a UPS. Maybe that's a problem.


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

voripteth said:


> I've been hearing the audio sync problems for a while on the 942 and I recently observed that the sync CHANGES during a program! It can be in sync one moment and then lose sync only to later wander back in.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?


Just got a new tv with HDMI, and I am seeing the same problem. Its hard to enjoy tv when audio and video is out of sync.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

My audio synch problems went away over a week ago. It was only happening on the Voom channels and then it was isolated to Rave in general. Now I see no problems at all. I think that Dish finally got it straight at the uplink center. 

I am using a Dish 1000 now and I am getting Voom off of the 129 sat. I was using the 61.5 sat at first but I made the change to the 129 sat over a month ago. I wonder if where you get your Voom channels from have anything to do with it.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Is there a coverage map for 129 vs. 61.5? Have searched with no success. Am in southwest Michigan. thanks.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

I run a D1000 pointed at 129 with no issues in Macomb MI. SIgnal strength on 129 is a bit soft at 80ish but not an issue.

Phil


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I think this software version fixed all my issues (that I noticed). No more errors in the recordings.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

zephyr said:


> Is there a coverage map for 129 vs. 61.5? Have searched with no success. Am in southwest Michigan. thanks.


Check the Echostar Knowledge Base here on DBSTalk:

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/300

There are links on this page to coverage maps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

I get a few spontaneous reboots, but way more often when I hit the INFO button on playback. I'd give it as frequency of about every other day.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

My OTA Tunner locked up for the first time ever Tuesday Night. I tried to set the Update so it would reboot itself, but it wouldn't do that either. Ended up doing a power button reset. It has been fine ever since.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

My receiver sometimes locks up and reboots when I attempt to turn Closed Captioning on/off.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeap I have had several spontaneous reboots....I have a program recored that will casue a reboot at the some point in the recording everytime.


----------



## dtaubert (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a recurring timer set to record new episodes of american chopper on the SD discovery channel. I tried to add an additional timer to record a single specific episode from the HD discovery channel, but the 942 marks the episode as "duplicate" and refuses to record it.

Derek


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

IF you will go into the schedule and hit that specific timer, you can restore that event. You will have to set your menu option for show skip to see the skipped timers. Then you can restore what ever event you want to. OF course it will most likely only allow that one event to be restored. Sometimes it will say restore all events like these. You can also set your priority to be like #1 on your list of timers and it will have greater priority to record.


----------



## Pat A (May 29, 2002)

I came across this problem this weekend. I sellected a couple of football games to record from the guide. Because they were sporting events, the timer came up with the 60 minute overage at the end of the scheduled 3 hours. During the recordings, I watched one of the games starting about 1.5 hrs into the live game. While pausing the game during misc. trips to the kitchen, the progress display showed the correct recording duration of 4 hours. However, the recording stopped at the end of 3 hours (which I did not notice). The end result was that I missed the last two minutes of the game The same thing happened to the other recorded game, which was watched later.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

Had a problem with all of my scheduled timers (14) not firing since Saturday 12/10. Called Dish tech support and was told this is a known issue with L282 and would have to wait for a new software update. Did a little research on the forum and found that the problem was that if you leave the 942 tuned to an OTA channel when you shut it off, the scheduled timers for that tuner will not fire. I made sure the 942 was tuned to a sat channel when I shut it down and haven't had a missed timer since. Tech support seems unaware of this problem/solution.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

jbjsm said:


> Had a problem with all of my scheduled timers (14) not firing since Saturday 12/10. Called Dish tech support and was told this is a known issue with L282 and would have to wait for a new software update. Did a little research on the forum and found that the problem was that if you leave the 942 tuned to an OTA channel when you shut it off, the scheduled timers for that tuner will not fire. I made sure the 942 was tuned to a sat channel when I shut it down and haven't had a missed timer since. Tech support seems unaware of this problem/solution.


This issue applies to the recordings that show as recorded in the History but are missing from the drive. The recordings show as completed but are missing the "AV Recorded". I see this issue in Dual Mode. I'm not sure if it happens in Single Mode. Switching to a SAT or setting an autotune to a SAT during the night does cure this problem.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> This issue applies to the recordings that show as recorded in the History but are missing from the drive. The recordings show as completed but are missing the "AV Recorded". I see this issue in Dual Mode. I'm not sure if it happens in Single Mode. Switching to a SAT or setting an autotune to a SAT during the night does cure this problem.


I run my 942 in single mode and typically turn my receiver off at night tuned to an OTA-HD channel. I have never had this problem. This leads me to believe it's only an issue with receivers in Dual mode.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

robglasser said:


> I run my 942 in single mode and typically turn my receiver off at night tuned to an OTA-HD channel. I have never had this problem. This leads me to believe it's only an issue with receivers in Dual mode.


The only bugs left for me (after the pixellation fix) are all Mode related:

1. Above issue with OTA confusing tuner 1 recordings in Dual.
2. Dual mode timer conflict bug (When it refuses to use all available tuners when events overlap)
3. Single Mode missing Letterbox aspect ratio for TV2.


----------

